# A Lovely Old Pair!



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a pair of Gruen "Bat Wing" Curvex watches that I just had overhauled. These date to the 1930's/1940's. They had flexible lugs so you could wear the watch over your shirt or coat.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

They are just lovely!

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, any chance of a couple of wrist shots to see the flexible lugs at work?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I couldn't agree more,they are a lovely pair! :man_in_love:


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

sam. said:


> I couldn't agree more,they are a lovely pair! :man_in_love:


Simply beautiful, i would normally go for a black dial but the silver just dose it for me!


----------



## mib (Jul 8, 2011)

some real good looking watches


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NOW! those are vintage at it's best! Quality style and a classic design, what more could you ask for? :man_in_love:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice watches what size are faces on the watches? ,i have seen some like this for sale in the usa .all the best woody77


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

woody77 said:


> hi very nice watches what size are faces on the watches? ,i have seen some like this for sale in the usa .all the best woody77


From lug tip to lug tip they are quite long - 45mm or so, but they are only about 25 mm wide.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

great looking watches woody77 :good: ..........HAYDN


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

beautiful especially the black faced version...seriously jealous!


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, these are so beautiful.


----------

